# eatin crow



## crowmans dad (May 14, 2004)

does anyone eat the crows that they kil? Just wondering because I tried it and didnt think it was very good uke:


----------



## pigeon plucker (Jan 17, 2005)

Nah they tast like crap


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been known to make people eat crow from time to time :wink: 
You don't think they would say that if it tasted good do you?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

"It's easier to eat crow while its still warm. The colder it gets the harder it is to swaller."

Will Rogers


----------



## ithaca 28 (Feb 19, 2005)

Man !I thought I was a *******


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I've been known to make people eat crow from time to time :wink:...


 :rollin:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

uke: uke: uke:


----------

